# python eats cat alive.



## athy59 (Jan 30, 2008)

*Just read this in the evening post, its made front page news. *

*link enclosed.Pet cat eaten alive by python snake in Bristol garden | News | This is Bristol*


*Also read related stories about re-classifaction of reps laws.*

*It begs the question why ws the snake doing out not supervised or in a safe enclosure to make sure the snake stayed safe and also children ect. It irresponbile rep owners like this, who make it bad for the responbile reptile owners. I also dont like the comments the people who e-mailed in saying that " reptiles owners are all chavs."*
*Just takes 1 bad owner to ruin it for others.*


----------



## klair328 (Nov 15, 2006)

lol have you ever tried to take someonthin a smaller snake was eatin off it.. chanceless.. never mind your pet cat wrestling with a burm lol..


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

at least the RSPCA are saying they don't mind that responsible owners keep burms and other exotics in that article and they didn't seem to support adding them to the DWA.


----------



## gazza9inarow (Jul 18, 2009)

*poor cat*

Its obviuosly not the burms fault , i blame the owner ,, poor moggy .. these snakes are all too often taken to lightly . A burmese is a force to be reckoned with and realy a domestic cat isnt much of a match .. R.I.P little feline one ........


----------



## Sirvincent (Jul 16, 2008)

Sorry but I don't see any blame here at all. Just an unfortunate accident. But dogs attack,maggle and kill cats all the time but they're not asked to be put on a list so the owners have a license. I don't get on with my next dog neighbour, we have 3 cats, she has very recently bought a German Sheppard. When I commented that's cute, I was told "We'll see how cute she is when she's eating you f-ing cats!"


----------



## Kat91 (Sep 19, 2008)

I actually agree with licensing the bigger snakes, you just get too many numpties who don't take the necessary precautions to ensure that these sort of things don't happen..I mean why would you leave a burm unattended in your garden?

poor kitty


----------



## athy59 (Jan 30, 2008)

Kat91 said:


> I actually agree with licensing the bigger snakes, you just get too many numpties who don't take the necessary precautions to ensure that these sort of things don't happen..I mean why would you leave a burm unattended in your garden?
> 
> poor kitty


 
*At last some-one with common sense. TY.*
*What those who gave Negative comments on here, say if it had been aTot or a baby that had been killed by this lovely snake, all because dumb owner couldnt be bothered to make sure the snake couldnt harm anything.*
*My friends cat killed a bird other day, did i have a go no, its was in her nature to hunt for prey. She used to have a collar on to stop her, but after he found her in 1 his tree`s nearly strangled by the collar, he took it off, and yes it was meant to be 1 of those safety collars, that if cats got hooked they should slip off. He no longers trusts those collars. She was very lucky to be found and survive her ordeal.*
*Cats hunt birds, mice ect., dogs hunt anything that moves fast ect.*
*Sadly Pitbulls now been (even tho now illegal to keep them.) trained to fight other Pitbulls or other dogs, these sick morons feel they need to get their kicks. *


----------



## Dave W (May 6, 2009)

Sirvincent said:


> Sorry but I don't see any blame here at all. Just an unfortunate accident. But dogs attack,maggle and kill cats all the time but they're not asked to be put on a list so the owners have a license. I don't get on with my next dog neighbour, we have 3 cats, she has very recently bought a German Sheppard. When I commented that's cute,* I was told "We'll see how cute she is when she's eating you f-ing cats!"*


 
*im sorry but that made me chuckle lol*

*i hope in all serious though it does not come to that *

*i agree it was due to the snake being unsupervised but not being the snakes fault*

*as they say curiosity killed the cat*


----------



## kettykev (May 15, 2009)

Eaten alive?
It quite clearly says the cat was asphyxiated and consumed.


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

Twas my HR managers cat.... LOL
Helen Wadey.....
RIP kitty.... Must remember to print it out and post it on the works notice board....


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

athy59 said:


> *It begs the question why ws the snake doing out not supervised or in a safe enclosure to make sure the snake stayed safe and also children ect. It irresponbile rep owners like this, who make it bad for the responbile reptile owners**.*


 
sorry, but can you point out, where in the story it showed a picture of the garden... the unsafe one with the gate wide open.. that is of course if you can find it.
You've decided that the owner is irresponsible but you have no idea on whether it was safe. The snake was in the owers garden, if he left it alone for an amount of time then it's obvious to suggest that it was snake proof and the snake couldn't, and didn't, get out.
The cat went into the garden and got eaten, the same as if it went into a garden and got eaten by a dog / drowned in a fish pond or even climbed a tree, onto the garage roof, in through a window, along the landing and into a rep room before getting eaten by a snake who's been let out while the owner cleans it's viv.

a reptile owner *isn't* irresponsible for having their snake in the garden.


----------



## athy59 (Jan 30, 2008)

Meko said:


> sorry, but can you point out, where in the story it showed a picture of the garden... the unsafe one with the gate wide open.. that is of course if you can find it.
> You've decided that the owner is irresponsible but you have no idea on whether it was safe. The snake was in the owers garden, if he left it alone for an amount of time then it's obvious to suggest that it was snake proof and the snake couldn't, and didn't, get out.
> The cat went into the garden and got eaten, the same as if it went into a garden and got eaten by a dog / drowned in a fish pond or even climbed a tree, onto the garage roof, in through a window, along the landing and into a rep room before getting eaten by a snake who's been let out while the owner cleans it's viv.
> 
> a reptile owner *isn't* irresponsible for having their snake in the garden.


*Did you not read the whole article. The snake was lying out in the garden. If it was in an enclosure, THE CAT WOULD HAVE NOT BEEN KILLED. *
*The R.S.P.C.A. have given the owner a verbal warning re keeping it in apporiate housing ect. The Owner was not available for comment to the Evening post, That alone speaks volumes about what he had done. *
*@ mo my b/dragons are out in my garden, But they are in a safe enclosure, a Flexi, where they will be safe and not come to harm from anything. i know there are pictures in the acutal newspaper from shop, but i dont buy them, so saw it online. It dont matter whether gate was open,shut ect. The snake of that calibre should have not been out in the garden without it being in a safe enclosure for its own safety as well as kids who may have seen it.*


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

Meko said:


> sorry, but can you point out, where in the story it showed a picture of the garden... the unsafe one with the gate wide open.. that is of course if you can find it.
> You've decided that the owner is irresponsible but you have no idea on whether it was safe. The snake was in the owers garden, if he left it alone for an amount of time then it's obvious to suggest that it was snake proof and the snake couldn't, and didn't, get out.
> The cat went into the garden and got eaten, the same as if it went into a garden and got eaten by a dog / drowned in a fish pond or even climbed a tree, onto the garage roof, in through a window, along the landing and into a rep room before getting eaten by a snake who's been let out while the owner cleans it's viv.
> 
> *a reptile owner isn't irresponsible for having their snake in the garden.*


It's irresponsible to leave it unattended to go and have a shave though.


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

Here is a quote from the owner of the snake:

"Louise, "you have to be more responsible". What you're really saying is I need to be responsible for other people's animals. My responsibility was to make sure she did not leave my garden and attack anyone, please show me where I failed in my responsibility!! I knew where she would be when I came back, she wasn't left for long and she was not roaming.
I do understand their feelings which is why I co-operated with them until I found out they had tried to involve the police. And yes, I would be devastated if Squash was killed in someone else's back garden. However, I would accept that it was my fault for allowing her to be there and there is no way I would try to prosecute someone because of my negligence. If they really want justice, the first place to find it is in their own actions and behaviour.
I don't know what the 2-3 yr olds on your planet are like, but on Earth, they struggle to kick a ball more than a few feet, and as there are no children 5 gardens to the right and 2 gardens to the left, and they are nowhere near 2-3yrs old, your hypothesis doesn't work. Probably the reason why in 8yrs I have only found one ball in my garden, and that was because the kids who lost it wrote me a little note asking me to look for it.
Your assumption that a 2-3yr old would be able to get into my garden is just that, an assumption, and has no connection with reallity. I would also be concerned about a parent that would leave a toddler unsupervised for long enough that the child could scale and leave their own garden.
The reason people like you keep trying to involve kids in this story is to try to make it more serious than it actually is. 
The story that has formed the basis of the Evening Posts front page is this;
cat goes into a garden, attacks a python, and is eaten.
That's it..
I didn't say it is like Sarah's Law, I said it seems to me, and 2 friends I have spoken to on the phone, that wording used was deliberately selected from that campaign. However, if no else thinks that then I completely retract that statement. But I still have the right to say what I beleived to be true at the time. "
darren, bristol


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

athy59 said:


> *Did you not read the whole article. The snake was lying out in the garden. If it was in an enclosure, THE CAT WOULD HAVE NOT BEEN KILLED. *
> *The R.S.P.C.A. have given the owner a verbal warning re keeping it in apporiate housing ect. The Owner was not available for comment to the Evening post, That alone speaks volumes about what he had done. *
> *@ mo my b/dragons are out in my garden, But they are in a safe enclosure, a Flexi, where they will be safe and not come to harm from anything. i know there are pictures in the acutal newspaper from shop, but i dont buy them, so saw it online. It dont matter whether gate was open,shut ect. The snake of that calibre should have not been out in the garden without it being in a safe enclosure for its own safety as well as kids who may have seen it.*





Barry.M said:


> It's irresponsible to leave it unattended to go and have a shave though.


 
it's 'unattended' in a viv, and if the garden is secure and the snake can't get out then i can't see a problem. 
If a cat comes into my garden the dogs will have it, there's no difference. It's the owners private property and as long as it's secure then he's not to blame.


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

Meko said:


> it's 'unattended' in a viv, and if the garden is secure and the snake can't get out then i can't see a problem.
> If a cat comes into my garden the dogs will have it, there's no difference. It's the owners private property and as long as it's secure then he's not to blame.


 I agree with most of that, its peoples private property, If a cat comes onto our property and our pets kill it, then tough its their fault.

However I dont get what you meen by secure? A snake could easily climb a garden fence, and get out, and if it was in a viv, it obviousley wasnt locked.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

depends on the fence, is a snake going to try and climb a 6ft garden fence? if you put a big snake in a 6ft high viv then you'll normally have branches and shelves in there, not just a 6ft high viv with a bowl of water and a hide on the floor.


----------



## wolfson (Aug 9, 2009)

hey there,

Found your article when reading today. As a new snake owner it makes me kinda mad because i also have a cat, and as has already been said that guy was damn irresponsible, and makes the rest of us look like bad people, that makes me annoyed, but it also makes me annoyed the way the cat owners went on about their cat.

Fact is if a cat launched itself at a human the right way and velocity it could kill a person, this is just typical small mindedness from ignorant people who just see anything exotic as outside the party line way of living, outside of what's normal, its exotic or any animals that pay the price for man's ignorance, you can see a mile away that the cat owner would prefer if we were all banned from keeping snakes at all.

just my input


----------



## athy59 (Jan 30, 2008)

wolfson said:


> hey there,
> 
> Found your article when reading today. As a new snake owner it makes me kinda mad because i also have a cat, and as has already been said that guy was damn irresponsible, and makes the rest of us look like bad people, that makes me annoyed, but it also makes me annoyed the way the cat owners went on about their cat.
> 
> ...


 
*I used to have snakes, albeit they were garter snakes. This was the point of me posting this, I have 3 cats, they wont touch my reps at all, not even my parrot and lovebird. *
*What people tend to forget is, Who was on this earth 1st? Animals and insects were long before humans. Cats, dogs, ect all hunt, its in their nature, no matter how much we domesticate Animals, they will always remain wild underneath, even th most placid of Snakes. Because of this idiots behaviour and 1 other, a Councilor as now called YET AGAIN to get the Government to stop, the RESPONIBLE Reptile owners to either have a licence or stop it altogether. I signed the recent petition earlier this year to stop the government banning reps, now cos of this twonker,its going to start up again. *
*Cats have every right to roam where they like, but my feelings are, they must have collars on with bells on, to stop harming the wild birds. (My Cats are all indoor cats anyway.) After all we dont moan, if we see foxes or their poop in our gardens, and i got 1 male fox who does tend to poop in my garden, do i moan NO, its nature.*
*I think you find lot of people who slate reptile owners no nothing about them, so lot of it, is fear and ignorance on their part. *
*It just take 1 Bad apple in the barrel to spoil it for the rest of the Good apples. *


----------



## Vikki123 (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry to say this - I do like cats to some degree, but the cat went into HIS garden! I agree that the snake shouldn't have been unsupervised incase it escaped. My kids guinea pigs were killed by someone's cat, so to read about this made me giggle!


----------



## grumpyoldtrout (May 19, 2008)

We have cats, all are indoors, well were we only have 1 old one now, but the problems we have are other folks cats in the flowerbeds.

*









GRRRRRR
*


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

meh our cats get into fights. One of the cats on our street(a huge one!) always comes into our garden and the cats run into the house, one fought it before and got bit on the ear. So what if that cat killed one of mine in my garden, do I get to prosecute the neighbour? I doubt it. It's unfortunate and a worse circumstance then the cat and python but I bet no one would care, however if my cat goes walking into someone's kitchen via a open window and gets eaten by someone's adult black throat monitor which was roaming the kitchen, people would be outraged that they owned some huge dangerous animal. Where as if it had been a labrador(for some reason people seem to ignore the statistics on their aggression) that killed it they'd say it was my cats fault or something.


----------



## jamesthornton (Nov 24, 2008)

The thing that made me laugh was they say "We feel so many owners of these lethal ‘pets’ are guilty of the same underestimation of the creatures’ wild instincts."

Yet, they let their cat out wherever it wants, and I don't doubt for a second, that it catches and eats birds, mice, whatever you like. In my opinion that is no different.


----------



## skink-king (Sep 2, 2009)

it :censor:ing irritates my how people dont care that millions of dogs kill million of cats and that cats kill peoples birds and fish and no one brings out a campain about cats but when one cat gets killed by a snake there is outrage and a call for snakes to be licenced


----------



## aliconda (Sep 6, 2009)

skink-king said:


> it :censor:ing irritates my how people dont care that millions of dogs kill million of cats and that cats kill peoples birds and fish and no one brings out a campain about cats but when one cat gets killed by a snake there is outrage and a call for snakes to be licenced


oh i am with you 100% :notworthy: in the immortal words of my mate, "It's ya business!!" the cat trespassed, he got munched. at least the snake asphyxiated (sp?) it first and then swallowed it. if it had roamed in my mates garden you would have heard the screams of 2 GSD's tearing it apart like a fluffy toy. i reckon they should be pleased - its gota be a better death than being hit by a van....


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

aliconda said:


> oh i am with you 100% :notworthy: in the immortal words of my mate, "It's ya business!!" the cat trespassed, he got munched. at least the snake asphyxiated (sp?) it first and then swallowed it. if it had roamed in my mates garden you would have heard the screams of 2 GSD's tearing it apart like a fluffy toy. i reckon they should be pleased - its gota be a better death than being hit by a van....


I heard a statistic on that wierd animal injury programme on BBC3 that a quarter of a million, 250,000, cats are killed on the roads annually, should we call for a ban on cars or what? Still stupid leaving a burm unnattended, could scale a fence no problem.


----------



## dragon ranch (Dec 1, 2008)

> The _Bristol Evening Post_ made several attempts to contact Mr Bishop but he was unavailable for comment.


Did they check the Snake? haha.


----------



## DragonFish66 (Sep 13, 2009)

it would only be the owners fault if the snake got out in a public area i think he should be keeping a eye on the snake at all times while it was out any animal going on private property is fair game look at how many dogs are shot running wild in farmers fields worrying the stock the poor snake might of been worryed :lol2:


----------



## gone fishin (Oct 14, 2009)

the propoghanda on that website for the petition is unbelivable, cutest little kitten pictures and open mouth teeth baring gapes of huge snakes etc... it was an accident, curiosity killed the cat.


----------



## fiesta599 (Jun 11, 2009)

my cat is an indoor cat as she is very timid and hides everytime theres a knock at the door (bless her).ive got a beardie and a crestie and i never leave her alone in the living rm incase she scares them but then again shes scared of the bloody hamster so its probably the other way round.if anything happened to her if she got outside i would be mortified but sadly thats life.i agree the python shouldnt have been left outside by itself for its own safety if nothing else but u cant blame the snake for doing what is nature to it.this is a sad story but its not anyones fault in my opinion.


----------

